# I neither noticed it nor thought about it



## Zuccherro

Merhaba,

Hangisini doğru? 

"Onu ne farketmettim ne de düşünmedim"

Ya da

"Onu ne farkettim ne de düşündüm"

??


----------



## shafaq

İkisi de doğru...


----------



## ancalimon

But they mean different things.

Also a small mistake: "farketmedim"


----------



## Zuccherro

Ancalimon can you tell me their different meanings please?


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

Bence, since there is already a negation word "ne" in your second sentence,
no need to have the verbs in negatif form, so the second structure is correct.

Onu ne farkettim ne de düşündüm.


----------



## ancalimon

Onu ne farketmedim, ne de düşünmedim : I realized it and I thought it.

But I'm not sure about this one. We might need to say "Onu ne farketmedim değil, ne de düşünmedim değil".


Onu ne farkettim, ne de düşündüm : I did not realize it and I did not think it.


----------



## Rallino

Please make sure you put the original sentence in the title, Zucchero. We shouldn't be guessing what you're trying to say.

If you want to say: _I neither noticed it nor thought about it_ then the correct sentence is: _Onu ne fark ettim ne de düşündüm._

You have to use the verb positively. Also, it's amazing that no one has mentioned this so far, but _fark etmek_ is spelt separately.


----------



## Gemmenita

Rallino said:


> Please make sure you put the original sentence in the title, Zucchero. We shouldn't be guessing what you're trying to say.
> 
> If you want to say: _I neither noticed it nor thought about it_ then the correct sentence is: _Onu ne fark ettim ne de düşündüm._
> 
> You have to use the verb positively. Also, it's amazing that no one has mentioned this so far, but _fark etmek_ is spelt separately.



Noooo, why do you say that?  I have already said and mentioned it in my post 5 !  

When we use ne...ne we must not use the verbs in negatif too, that's exactly like english: with neither...nor, we never use "not" (as in your title, Zuccherro)


----------



## Muttaki

ancalimon said:


> Onu ne farketmedim, ne de düşünmedim : I realized it and I thought it.
> 
> But I'm not sure about this one. We might need to say "Onu ne farketmedim değil, ne de düşünmedim değil".
> 
> 
> Onu ne farkettim, ne de düşündüm : I did not realize it and I did not think it.



If someone says "Onu ne fark etmedim, ne de düşünmedim", I would think he tries to say "Onu ne fark ettim, ne de düşündüm" but he is not sure how to say it.

I realized it and I thought it, to say this in Turkish no one would go saying "Onu ne fark etmedim, ne de düşünmedim". I think this sentence doesn't make sense.


----------

